# Decora low voltage switch



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> I have a low voltage lighting circuit using latching relays, controlled from 7 locations.
> The switches are to be installed in 2, 3, and 4 gang boxes with voltage dividers beside standard switches and therefor must fit in a decora opening.
> Any ideas on where to get devices. I saw some leviton momentary contact spdt switches, but they are pricey.


You're not gonna find much cheaper, yes I know $40 for a  leviton switch


----------

